# Stick fighting technique - jab to redondo



## Blindside (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Danny T (Jul 9, 2020)

Blindside said:


>


nice job.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 10, 2020)

good follow through recover


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 25, 2020)

I like it, nice little move! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------

